# Outside CDT's in this SoCal heat?



## SamB (Aug 9, 2012)

Temp today was 105 in the shade. Besides being disgustingly HOT I had a question for everyone.

How do you keep your CDT cool in this heat? (pixs welcome  )


----------



## mctlong (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG! Its fricken' hot in socal this week - 

I don't currently have a CDT, but for my other torts, I've been hosing them and their enclosures down to cool off their environments a bit.


----------



## SamB (Aug 9, 2012)

We have been doing the same, along with soaking our old CDT and increasing his cold fruits to eat.


----------



## MikeCow1 (Aug 9, 2012)

They go into the shade or their structures when they're hot


----------



## conservation (Aug 9, 2012)

Keep them moist, allow access to fresh water and make sure they have a shady retreat and they will be fine. They will likely be active earlier in the morning and later in the afternoon, when it is cooler.


----------



## azkeyrealtor (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok I'm in Phoenix and it was 116!!! My lill guy has come out at 5am when my husband goes out for his run.... we have fresh water for him but that's the only time he's been seen in the last few days... I want to grab him and hose him and let him have a siesta in the pantry!!! LOL!!!!!

PS this is Mr Tilly the last time he visited us for a cool nap last week!! He loves the pantry with the cozy carpet!!


----------



## SamB (Aug 9, 2012)

Very nice replies so far everyone!

Fresh water - of course
Shady areas - all over the place
Atleast 2 soaks a day - check
Wife brings our DT in to eat - yes sir

Igloo to sleep in vs man made burrow?

I.guess my concern is his igloo, while shaded still hot. Anyone use man made Burrows? And what does yours look like?


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's mine:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Daisy-s-New-Enclosure#axzz236jjbG9j

It's been 110 all week here, with hot nights too. The temp has climbed all the way to 85 down there. That's the highest it has ever gotten since I built it more than a year ago. My tortoises are still pretty active. They even come up and roam around in the heat for a while since they know they have a cool retreat when they want it.

I think underground is definitely the way to go.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Aug 9, 2012)

It's so disgustingly hot!! I run the sprinklers in the morning and then I rush home around 3:00 to run them again. Everyone comes out and lays in the water. (Even my cats don't mind getting wet!) When is this going to break?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2012)

That's why I always stress to build your tortoise's shelter/house in the shade, and deep shade is preferable.


----------



## azkeyrealtor (Aug 10, 2012)

We HAVE TO HAVE A man made burrow here in AZ. The AZ GAME and FISH wouldn't let us adopt our Desert Tortoise without one.. probably again because our 115 degree heat! 

Here's ours. It was easy to make... took my hubby and daughter a few hours. Materials were at Home Depot. Tilly didn't want to go in it at first... it took some time... maybe a week or two. I would just go in at night.. find the lil gipper and put him in the burrow. After a while he made it his home... digging even deeper to make the burrow his home. He really did well with his first hibernation. Here's a picture of it!


----------



## gerberwoman (Aug 11, 2012)

i bought a couple 8 foot beach umbrellas for under fifty bucks each on ebay with free shipping that covers most of my sun-filled areas. with this weather i am also using a smaller beach umbrella over the igloo and another one over a soaking tub. i am changing out the water at least twice a day as it gets too warm, and i am giving them some 'just the leaves' romaine from trader joe's for the extra water content. so far so good. and of course, im not leaving not leaing the house, lol!


----------

